# Stella/Harmony acoustic



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

So a while ago my Father-in-law dropped off yet another guitar for me to freshen up. Normally the deal is that I clean it up, adjust it, teach myself to fix stuff and then hand it back to him and he sells it at an auction and generally does quite well for himself. He and my Mother-in-law watch our two monsters 2 days a week for free so I figure it's a VERY sweet gig on my end! Well this time it was different. He drops this one off and says I am to fix it up and sell it. He wants his initial investment back and the profit is to go in kids "Disney jar". Every time we sell off kid stuff or unwanted housewares we put the $$ in the jar.

The guitar he gave me is a Stella Harmony 12 string with slotted headstock and a trapeze tail piece. I would classify it as near parlor size given the width at the lower bout and the depth. The neck has a flattened C profile but the fretboard is very much like a Spanish guitar, very flat and wide.

I adjusted the truss rod as much as I could comfortably but the action is still a little high due to the floating bridge/trapeze tail piece. It has a small chip on the corner of the headstock and some scratches on the headstock. It has a couple of small chips throughout the body and a crack in what I assume is the veneer? in the curve between the upper and lower bout. There doesn't appear to be any other cracking and the crack in the veneer does not go through the wood. Other than that I cleaned and polished the fretboard and frets, put a little pencil lead in the nut slots because I don't have any nut sauce at the moment and slapped a new set of Ernie Ball Earthwood strings on it.

So here's where I need a little help. I have no idea what this guitar is worth and I'm not sure about the age. I am assuming by the style of it and the cardboard/vinyl case it came with that it might be as old as late 60's. I've attached a few pics including a stamp on the inside of the guitar that reads "F-67 AP Made in the USA" as well as a number "1" stamp. I am assuming that "made in the USA" doesn't help with the price as much when we're talking about student guitars but does this help at all or no?

I know someone on here will have some answers for me, there is always someone who knows! Hoping to make a few bucks on this one and get a little closer to taking the kids to Disney.

Cheers!


http://imgur.com/JZpM1zC




http://imgur.com/pHQxRSa




http://imgur.com/nh5ZCpy




http://imgur.com/IcAQJXf


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I played a six-string Stella that friend loaned to me for a few years. Nice guitar. I would pay less than $400. You may get more than that from an eager buyer. Also 12-string. I would start at $500. Just my suggestion. YMMV.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice ! Wasn't it the type of guitar played by the late "Leadbelly" ?
Huddie William Ledbetter (1885-1949), reknowned blues and folk singer.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

F 67 means it was built in 1967. The model number should begin with an H.

What kind of money is your father in law looking for?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

rollingdam said:


> F 67 means it was built in 1967. The model number should begin with an H.


Correct, F indicates Fall of 67. I believe they only stamped spring or fall


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Here’s a Harmony specific site that might help. Harmony guitars database


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

nice guitar Stella 12 string H912 guitar - made by Harmony


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is one that was for sale in the $600.00 range.

Stella Harmony H912 12 String Acoustic Cherry Sunburst


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Jmo. I would pause in the $175 range. Unless it's a Smeck, a Sovereign, a rebrand Gibson, or something similar -- they're gas _lite_ for me. So even at $175 I would likely pass. 

While I wouldn't argue, with asking considerably more, as being totally reasonable, (for me) there seems to be more sellers, than 'collectors'. 

I paid $70 for my very playable 6 string Stella, also 60's. The would have taken $50, but it's super playable & they were a nice old couple. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Old cardboard cases are getting more spendy everyday. I'm always looking for sub-$75 cardboard cases, and sub-$100 character guitars.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Blind Dog said:


> Jmo. I would pause in the $175 range. Unless it's a Smeck, a Sovereign, a rebrand Gibson, or something similar --


Now that you mention this, I recall that the Stella loaned to me in the Eighties was a Sovereign. Same deal for price: $400-$500 would be a nice chunk for you. IMO.


----------

